

Placekitten is down - tomjakubowski
http://placekitten.com/452/452

======
tehwebguy
Looks to be back up now.

~~~
tomjakubowski
Maybe a regional thing; in Los Angeles I'm seeing this:

<http://cl.ly/image/262X1D2V0P2T>

------
countessa
placeguitar is up :)

